# Novel bulletin board idea



## compressor man (Jun 13, 2010)

I needed a cork/bulletin board in my shop to post plans that I was working on. I looked around and had absolutely no suitable wall space. Suddenly it occurred to me that I had a lot of space that could pull double duty as a bulletin board. I went to Walmart and found 4 12"x12" cork panels for $5. I simply glued these to one of my cabinet doors. Voila, a new place to post plans at zero reduction of wall space!!


----------



## Deanofid (Jun 13, 2010)

Good idea!


----------



## ieezitin (Jun 13, 2010)

Great idea brother.

I do a lot of work from 3x4 prints and I hang them up on a ply-board wall in front of my drafting table, I always have trouble sticking the pin in and getting it out.

Your idea will be adopted.

Thanks for sharing.

Anthony


----------

